# NYC



## qmr55 (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone local to NYC?

I'm going to be there for a weekend in August and I'm looking for some ideas on best places to shoot! I'm open to anything really, if you've got a favorite borough you like to shoot from or a favorite street with awesome views, or where to shoot a bridge from. Anything really.  We are staying on the West Side of Manhattan near the Hells Kitchen district.

Thanks for any tips guys!


----------



## limr (Jul 7, 2017)

I suggest Dumbo in Brooklyn, reachable by ferry, subway, or walking over the Brooklyn or Manhattan bridge.


----------



## limr (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh, and there's a street market in Hell's Kitchen every weekend. Good street photography. 

Hell's Kitchen Flea Market


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 7, 2017)

Awesome! We wanted to see the Brooklyn Bridge for sure, so we will go that way.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 7, 2017)

limr said:


> Oh, and there's a street market in Hell's Kitchen every weekend. Good street photography.
> 
> Hell's Kitchen Flea Market



That looks pretty cool, thanks!


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 9, 2017)

Anyone else?


----------



## Peeb (Jul 9, 2017)

What I don't know is this:  how safe is it to be out with expensive gear in the dark?   Getting out before dawn and after sunset make for good images, but at what cost?  If safe, I'd go for that!  Sunrise, sunsets, night shots of the city that never sleeps.


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2017)

When I am not typing on a tiny phone keyboard, I can dig up a few more ideas for ya


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 9, 2017)

Peeb said:


> What I don't know is this:  how safe is it to be out with expensive gear in the dark?   Getting out before dawn and after sunset make for good images, but at what cost?  If safe, I'd go for that!  Sunrise, sunsets, night shots of the city that never sleeps.



I can definitely see how that could be an issue! I don't carry much equipment, and I'm in pretty good shape! I think I will be okay.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 9, 2017)

limr said:


> When I am not typing on a tiny phone keyboard, I can dig up a few more ideas for ya



Awesome!! Appreciate it.  I've been googling on and off and found a few more ideas as well.


----------



## limr (Jul 10, 2017)

One thing that could make for some interesting photos and that will be convenient for you on the west side is the High Line: Visit the High Line | Friends of the High Line  It's an old elevated line converted into a walkway. Towards the southern end, there are some cafes as well.

It starts at W34th and goes down to Gansevoort (below 12th St in the Village). So from Hell's Kitchen, just head south on 10th Avenue and you'll find the northern end of the High Line.

Hudson Yards, right near the 34th street entry point:




Hudson Yards by limrodrigues, on Flickr

A quieter section, somewhere in the 20s (iirc) heading south: 




Walkway by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Pink umbrella by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Closer to the southern terminus:




Mural by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ahhh man yes! The high line is definitely at the top of our list right near the Brooklyn Bridge! 

Thanks for the suggestions and awesome pictures.  Are they film or digital?


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 10, 2017)

Plenty of street shots wherever you go.  You'll be next to Times Square -great during the day and night for pictures and excitment.  Also the Intrepid Aircraft Carrier Museum is great.  All the great jets are parked on the deck and you can see the whole carrier.  Also a submarine.  Next door to it you can catch a 2-3 hour cruise around Manhattan for sightseeing and getting great pictures from the Hudson and East Rivers.   Have a great time.  NYC is a terrific city.  Lots of excitement and the people are great.   I'm one of them.  

Here's a Google map outlining the Hell's Kitchen area:

Google Maps


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh, you're in walking distance of B and H Photo, but they're closed on Saturdays. Go Sunday.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 10, 2017)

You guys are awesome!! Thanks so much.

Yes, B&H is on the list, I want to buy a new tripod and I figured that'd be a good place to check them all out in person!


----------



## limr (Jul 10, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> Ahhh man yes! The high line is definitely at the top of our list right near the Brooklyn Bridge!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and awesome pictures.  Are they film or digital?



These are film. Agfa Vista 200 in my trusty old K1000. 

Edited: Oops, Agfa Vista 400.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 10, 2017)

limr said:


> qmr55 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh man yes! The high line is definitely at the top of our list right near the Brooklyn Bridge!
> ...



I thought they were film!! Awesome!

I actually have an old K1000 that was given to me, I have yet to attempt to use it.  If I had a big enough bag I'd bring it with and experiment some but I can only fit one body in my carry back pack.


----------



## limr (Jul 10, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > qmr55 said:
> ...



Something to look forward to when you get home  They're great cameras - a pleasure to use, and just so rock solid and reliable. Pentax made some really great lenses, too.


----------

